# Le Mans (Not Just) for Dummies Ultimate Guide by Club Arnage



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Heading over to Le Mans and looking to become an expert quickly. Of course you'll want to watch the Steve McQueen movie by that name and 'Truth in 24' is a must. Still, there's more to know and a good place to start is with this PDF guide by Club Arnage. Ace Le Mans photographer (this'll be his 31st) John Brooks clued us in to the link and we figured he knows best. We had to share.

Download it, check it out and, if you find it useful, consider making a donation too.

Find it after the jump.

* Download Here *


----------

